# MDMA and marijuana??



## conceptofforever

Hi all, I have been wondering something concerning my last roll, off roughly 80mg MDMA powder/crystals...

I was with my boyfriend and his friend and we were all hanging out, listening to music, spinning vinyls and dancing while rolling. So, I saw my boyfriend smoking from the bong and I took a hit, not knowing what would happen. And about ten minutes later, my roll lessened! I was about to peak when I took the hit and never got to fully peak and while I was being given a light-show, all of a sudden the roll just dropped and I didn't feel as loved-up and I wasn't seeing trails anymore. I was thinking "Oh God, what happened?" because I was roughly an hour into the roll. 

What does marijuana do to your roll? Is this normal, and has anyone else ever experienced this?? Thank you very much.


----------



## Somewhat-damaged

This is odd, it definately doesn't stop my roll but it alters it significantly. 
I find that mixing MDMA and weed can be a VERY Psychadelic experience. To the point where the thoughts in my head don't even construct words, just noise and jibberish. It can be very good and very bad.

I would suggest not having any until the come-down, it can make the last few hours very enjoyable just relaxing with a bit of an afterglow.


----------



## fruni

Omg weed and e sucks, i did the same thing on my very first roll, smoked 2 joints between me and a friend, I got baked as hell but the e was completely killed.


----------



## buttholepleasures

bummer, i would blaze when the id be coming down, and it wasnt anything sensational either, the weed just tasted good


----------



## conceptofforever

Thanks for all the replies you guys. I'll definitely remember to smoke on the comedown. =)

It just felt SO good to smoke something. Haha, before that I smoked a menthol cig (I only smoke cigs when rolling) and I was breathing really hard and watching my boyfriend spin and I was saying stuff like "oh my god you guys, I'm rolling so hella hard right now" and I was rubbing my hands together hahaha. 

I'll make sure to keep some menthols on me instead of weed next time I roll


----------



## FlowMotion

Mixing weed and MDMA is really a personal preference. A lot of people smoke completely through their rolls and to them it boost it. Others think that they don't go well together and their effects are battling over you. 

I personally only smoke weed when I'm rolling if I am at a roll party or any more chilled out environment. If I'm raving weed is a big no no.


FM


----------



## StereoLogic

It does the same thing to me, unless I use it on the come down, then for some reason I get encredibly mind fucked and its awesome. It also puts you to sleep after an hour, you can almost set your watch to it.


----------



## mrgl

I have never heard of Cannabis killing a roll. You're saying "you were just about to peak" - are you sure about that? One time I had one capsule of molly after a one month break (so I shouldn't really have had a tolerance), also about 70 - 80 mg and I only halfrolled. I felt like I was about to peak but the peak never happened before I got some other pills. Maybe it was just not enough, did you have a tolerance?


----------



## Zzyzx

I tought weed made my roll better until I do roll without it and notice I was so wrong!

Now I never smoke weed during my roll, I wait till the comedown.


----------



## xtc121

Yeah just save the bud for the comedown unless you want to relax with your roll.


----------



## yourlife_befree

Zzyzx said:


> I tought weed made my roll better until I do roll without it and notice I was so wrong!
> 
> Now I never smoke weed during my roll, I wait till the comedown.



this lol


----------



## kandytime

i have a high thc tolerance, so i find taking a few hits relaxes my nerves before the come-up and i never have any feeling of nausea, doesn't kill my roll at all


----------



## Extasee

weird; weed gets me sooo much more fucked up when i'm rolling


----------



## skeettls

Weed kills my roll for me too.
Never mix it until the come down


----------



## Mostasteless

Yeah I find it pretty pleasant to smoke during the roll but IMO it definately makes the actual peak less intense. Waiting till the comedown is deffo the way to go, always something to look forward to once the flip wears off.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yup yup, I don't smoke until I start coming down so that I can relax and sleep.

The one time I did smoke just after my peak -but not coming down yet- I felt so high that I had forgotten I was rolling, kinda killed it for a moment.

But definitely try it out for yourself to see what works best for you.


----------



## JasonSmith

Some people love smoking weed while rolling, others hate it. Personally, I've rolled the best when I pop a pill then snap a bong as soon as I feel I start coming up. Cigs haven't really done much for me while rolling (well I never really even smoked cigs during the same time frame (months) that I would roll).

If you don't like weed while rolling, don't smoke it then. Only on the come down. I would suggest trying it again, just maybe with not so large of a hit. Trying taking a hit or two out of a piece and not a bong, that way you get some of the effects from the weed to up the roll, instead of you being stoned taking over the roll.


----------



## drug_mentor

I find weed changes my ecstasy experience slightly but doesn't "kill" it. When I used pills regularly I was also a very heavy cannabis smoker so it might be different for non cannabis tolerant people.

It might have to do with the fact you only had 80mg of MDMA so it felt like you were going to come up but never peaked from a relatively weak dose.


----------



## conceptofforever

Lots of responses =)

I've only done MDMA twice in my entire life, just thizz (molly for you guys not in the bay) and I'm a small woman so the first time when I did 80mg I was rolling pretty hard but not as hard as I would like.


----------



## phatass

strange... when i blaze when on a roll it gets all psychadelic


----------



## Rushgal

I have done it a few times but only on the comedown when I wanted to relax and just lay in bed and fall asleep. I liked it because of that.


----------



## L3inad

I've smoked during rolls a few times, never to a great deal, it definately alters my roll, but doesnt by any means bring it down. 

What you best off doing is saving your dope for the comedown, total and utter mind fuckingly awesomeness ensures. My favourite feeling in the world (asides from our beloved MDMA peak ) is the post pills smoke up with friends, all sitting around my lounge recovering from a big night out, passing a bong around and trying to make our words string into scentences, failing miserably, and laughing our tits off at each other in the process. Life is complete, amirite?


----------



## Jakobe

80mg definitely seems like a lower amount of MDMA.

But then again, I know not of your tolerances.


----------



## mango salsa

Somewhat-damaged said:


> This is odd, it definately doesn't stop my roll but it alters it significantly.
> I find that mixing MDMA and weed can be a VERY Psychadelic experience. To the point where the thoughts in my head don't even construct words, just noise and jibberish. It can be very good and very bad.



I agree.  When I was a big time pot head, I used to smoke before and after everything... the comeup, the inbetween, the peak, the comedown, the next day...  basically all throughout the roll and it didn't do much more than enhance it a bit.  This is how I always did it before.

But these days, I've stopped smoking weed, and the last time I dropped some pures, I decided to snap a bowl on the comedown.  OMG is all I have to say.  Since I'm not a regular smoker anymore, that one big snapper I took of some 3 month old cured sour diesel got me COMPLETELY fucked.  The whole night I kept praising the cleanliness of the pures thinking to myself, "wow, these pures are so incredibly clean... wow, I've never rolled so hard and clean before...".  But after that one big hit, the night of clean hard rolling flipped upside down and turned me into a complete and utter mess.  It became very psychedelic and I was completely and absolutely mind fucked, body fucked, motor skills fucked, it became a totally different experience than what I was experiencing up till that point almost like a different drug altogether.  It got me REALLY FUCKED to say the least.

Maybe its the quality of weed you had, how big a hit you took, how long you held it in, or if you're a currently a pot head or non pot head, or even the E itself.  But that's my interpretation of things.


----------



## conceptofforever

I smoke often, yes. And it was hella dank, it was chronic to the max. w00t NorCal weed :D


----------



## Zzyzx

I decided to add a poll to the thread to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## mango salsa

conceptofforever said:


> I smoke often, yes. And it was hella dank, it was chronic to the max. w00t NorCal weed :D



Hmmm...  the terms "chronic" and "hella dank" don't really lead me to believe that it was that great of a specialty strain.  Probably more of a commercial type.  I don't mean to offend you in any way, its just the old weed connoisseur in me coming out.  

I say the next time you try it again, try getting a hold of a really potent sativa strain, take a huge hit, filling your lung capacity to near full, and hold it in for the life of you.  See if that helps.


----------



## kickstick

The best response I can come up with is that I don't necessarily get affected by weed during molly, but I smoke it during the come up to not get too anxious and then once I'm rolling I don't really have time to smoke it, I'm too busy rolling. Mind you my normal dosage is around 400 - 500 mg, so when I am rolling it's hard for me to work much besides my wonderous stare.

But on the come down, I love it, it's the best. I keep rolling but I'm set in a spot and we usually are playing music and it feels great.


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

smoking weed enhances my roll for a little bit. then i need to smoke more to be peaking again. so in a way it kills my roll. i roll alot longer with just mdma. so i save it for the comedown ofcourse.


----------



## conceptofforever

Nice poll! Thanks =)

Yeah, I believe the strain was Romulin with hash oil.


----------



## tylerwashere

i almost always smoke when i roll, but not until after i peak. ill usually burn a blunt with my friends when im coming down, it helps with the comedown and helps go to sleep after. i also usually pop a xanax and smoke, which makes the comedown just great


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

I love burning on weed, it makes the experience better for me, but I'd probably be burning without the MDMA anyway  . It's especially good for the comedown, but the worst part is that MDMA just eats away your weed stash once you start.


----------



## shakur n4l

I smoked right before and had an amazing night!


----------



## Extasee

L3inad said:


> I've smoked during rolls a few times, never to a great deal, it definately alters my roll, but doesnt by any means bring it down.
> 
> What you best off doing is saving your dope for the comedown, total and utter mind fuckingly awesomeness ensures. My favourite feeling in the world (asides from our beloved MDMA peak ) is the post pills smoke up with friends, all sitting around my lounge recovering from a big night out, passing a bong around and trying to make our words string into scentences, failing miserably, and laughing our tits off at each other in the process. Life is complete, amirite?



you are soooo right!
some of my funniest memories are from this exact scenario..
but i know theres a lot of shit i dont even remember kuz i was so etarded


----------



## ASquishyApple

i've always found that the more relaxed i am the more i am able to concentrate on the roll and it's a lot better for me so weed always helps with this and i always get some nice psychedelic experiences too


----------



## ebola?

haven't tried it.
i love how clear-headed e is, and i don't want to muddy it up.


----------



## 2point2ek

smoking while rolling doesnt really do much to me.. i can smoke an entire pack of cigs in 20minutes.. a track with no change


so id ratehr just smoke mids while rolling bc i see it a waste to smoke danks


----------



## severely etarded

fruni said:


> Omg weed and e sucks, i did the same thing on my very first roll, smoked 2 joints between me and a friend, I got baked as hell but the e was completely killed.


if you're roll was killed from smoking, you didn't take enough E dude... i usually experience increased euphoria, increased tactical sensations, increased OEV's and CEV, more psychadelic and better all around...


----------



## ASquishyApple

ebola? said:


> haven't tried it.
> i love how clear-headed e is, and i don't want to muddy it up.



for me the clear headedness of e is always accompanied by random memory loss and disorganized thought patterns especially at higher doses... i've found weed helps thoughts flow soooo much better and has never muddied up my head at all (although i never smoke an incredible amount while rolling... 3 bowls of mids gave me awesome OEV's and CEV's after 2 pokeballs)


----------



## oxycontin4me

i also had an expirience with pure mdma crystal and weed about a week ago, i first bombed about 0.4 G of mdma started rushing about 25-30 minutes later and redosed about an hour into it with two small lines both about 20 minutes apart, my friend also has this stuff called NRG plus 3.0 grams which i started taking after the mdma had kinda worn off, im now rushing off this NRG and im really not liking it because it was jus pointless stimulation with no euphoria soo i decided to smoke two fat joints with about 0.5 G in each one after the other and this had noooo effect on me effect on me what so ever in bringing the stimulation down. rather then bring the stimulation down it stayed the same but now i physicly couldnt speak and i was talking to myself in my head. weird and didnt really enjoy it once i had taken the NRG but the MDMA was great...


----------



## gman7104

My first roll I smoked weed after the peak, and it fucked the rest of the roll up. I only use weed to sleep after coming down tbh


----------



## Des Mors Morde

Serious bummer!!!

I rolled for my first time with 3 friends who were more experienced and we were smoking pot.  For me it really intensified my roll.  And we smoked a few bowls without lossing the roll so I can't imagine the weed overpowering it.  Very strange.


----------



## augustaB

Once or twice I tried smoking during the roll and it really spoiled it. 
What I do these days is smoke on the come down. The afterglow of the roll makes the cannabis high a much nicer place to be than otherwise.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

it seems everybodies different, the few times ive smoked weed on mdma, i didn't feel the weed at all


----------



## rincewindrocks

I voted for the first option even though i no longer smoke when i roll, but thats due to proby, not personal choice...i feel like when i smoke it kills some aspects of the roll, but its always the negative aspects, like the shakes and the mouth twitching


----------



## Elit3ghost

I can't believe so many people are saying that marijuana doesn't effect their roll, let alone, KILL THE ROLL! For me its like the marijuana amplifies the MDMA by 10x. Maybe it might not work if you have a high tolerence, and maybe it may F*#& you up if you have no tolerance, but if can handle a few cones, I reckon, its soooo much better. I dont really get the effects of the marijuana only the MDMA, in a big way. I also reckon its great for the come down, but not because it mellows me out, not that there is anything wrong with that, but because for me it makes that MDMA kick straight back in. I also found it even more intensifying when smoking marijuana mixed with resin collected from a whizzer. I wouldn't waste my time with a joint, blunt, or a pipe, I would need that big hit from the bong to get the effect.

Unless I'm effected completely different from everyone else, besides a few who said they rolled better, there must be some link between MDMA and high levels of THC?


----------



## trainwreckmolly

weed on the comedown ftw.


----------



## Mr. Wobble

Just smoked last night for the first time in two months I think. I hate being high still. Not sure why I think it'll be any different. _But_ when I roll, I'm searching for weed like no other. Shit just works wonders, plus I think it helps me break-through into a full blown roll.


----------



## augustaB

I'd like to add that unless I've done E cannabis usually gives me a panic attack.


----------



## rollinballs85

I have never really liked weed... it always feels gross to me. I have a hyper personality and even the smallest amount of weed makes me feel like a zombie. Even my friends have commented on how different I am when I have smoked. I think my mind is a little chaotic and I like it that way.. for me weed it to unnatural compared to my normal state.

That said I absolutely HATE weed when I'm on e. Even more than I normally do. I won't even smoke it on the comedown. It is an instant roll kill. I might  on an occasion smoke some weed before going to bed, but not if I have been doing e. I think my mind is more chaotic when I have taken e so the weed has even more of a distasteful affect. 

Weirdly enough I don't mind benzo's on a comedown.


----------



## dablow

smoking while rollin is great.


----------



## bluedusk

I dislike smoking marijuana while on mdma as i quit smoking about a month ago and the one time i did mix the two was with my frequent pot smoking friends last friday. It made my vision very cloudly instead of clear and bright and also turned my feeling of LETS DO SOMETHING! in to.. let's sit here and do nothing and enjoy the weird body high!

Oh also i experience some pretty odd closed eye visuals when i mixed the two, like the first one was mickey mouse dancing around and his gloves and boots were glowing a bright white color... Similar to the 2d dancing banana from the peanut butter jelly song if you have ever seen that.


----------



## RollinFace

Only rolled twice, but I'm a pothead and I can say those past two times i noticed a BIG difference, very shortlived though.


----------



## Gerald92

blazing during my peak kills my roll. but if i blaze on my comedown it feels good and helps with my E comedown.


----------



## georgewc2001

Used to smoke lots of weed and did while rolling too, but oddly the years of ecstasy abuse has given me a sort of a mental allergy to weed.  Now whether I smoke while rolling or dead sober, it give me panic attacks, paranoia, anxiety, negative thoughts, etc.  Needless to say, don't smoke anymore.  Thank god I can still roll.  

This probably sounds odd to people, but I do have friends who now have the same reaction.  In a way, it's a good thing (for me at least) cause all weed ever did was make me lazy, tired, and slow.


----------



## .phobic.

I never roll unless I have herb, actually. I usually don't smoke much during the roll, but the comedown is a different story. It helps me eat and sleep afterwards. Its all a personal preference really. I have lots of friends who enjoy alcohol on the comedown a lot more than marijuana. Personally, I don't drink on comedowns, makes things worse for me in the end. Herb however is the opposite. I have also noticed a lot of my friends who don't smoke often and have no tolerance what so ever don't enjoy mixing the two. The herb effects them a lot more, making them tired and groggy.


----------



## PureFire

I smoke when I roll occasionally but only on the comedown.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

i'm not a big marijuana smoker at all. usually when i smoke, i get really anxious and have this constant feeling that i'm peeing myself! with that said however, i enjoy smoking a few bowls on the comedown. i have found that it either brings me back up or just helps me mellow out, but either way it intensifies it. i guess it depends on the setting, who i'm with, and what strength my rolls were along with what they had been adulterated with. i have found no real consistency with it's effects other than that it does make it better in one of those two ways.

since i'm not a big mj smoker anyway, and it's so rare to find decent rolls in florida anymore- i would never smoke on a come up or during a peak in fear of lessening or losing my roll. i'd rather just play it safe and save it for the comedown. 

also, has anyone tried smoking the synthetic marijuana while rolling/on the comedown? i'm talking about the jwh-containing products such as K2 or spice. i'm curious to hear if/how it effects a roll. any input would be great.


----------



## killermunchies

As much as I love smoking, I tend not to smoke while I'm rolling because I feel like the highs are conflicting.  One of the things I like the most about ecstasy is that it has a clear-headed high while a weed high is definitely not clear headed.  If I smoke while rolling, it makes the roll feel more stoned and less like kind of high I enjoy from ecstasy.  However, I always smoke during comedown because it provides a nice cushion and it seems to bring back the ecstasy a little bit.  Also, it can sometimes be depressing when a roll ends and smoking tends to lift my mood.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I enjoy smoking by itself and I sometimes smoke while on psychedelics like shrooms or LSD. I occasionally smoke on MDMA, but I wouldn't say that I am really into that combination. For me the weed doesn't make the roll any worse, but it reduce some of the MDMA effects that I really love. As the previous poster said, it just takes away some clear-headedness from the roll. 

I'd rather experience the empathy of MDMA by itself and save the pot for the comedown.


----------



## Blossom

I avoid smoking marijuana like the plague when I roll. It will most definitely lessen my roll and add disphoria and anxiety...

kana is nice tho


----------



## Mr. Wobble

Never smoked cigs until I randomly _really_ wanted to on one of my rolls


----------



## ShastaCola

My tolerance with bud is pretty high. When I roll, I usually keep smoking non stop since I can't stop myself haha. But I rarely feel the bud, it just makes me feel better though. And I also enjoy cigs when rolling, I almost never smoke them at all.


----------



## Acidhau5

*MDMA + Weed = Super Psychedelic Trip*

Hi guys.
Let me start off by saying that I don't really smoke weed. I haven't done it on it's own for years.
One night, I was rolling on MDMA having a good time with my friend etc. Nearing the end of the night
I was smoking a lot of Weed with a vaporizer. I was smoking it so I'd fall asleep easier so I was smoking a lot.
All of a sudden, I looked round at my friends and instantly noticed my perception was nutty.
It was as if I were looking through a fisheye lens (like a go-pro camera) and it was crazy awesome.
I stood up and told them realising I couldn't feel my legs. Complete numbness.
Sudden pins and needles would come and go, that were slightly painful but nothing to worry about.
As I told my friends, I noticed another crazy change. Things were in slow motion, but not like a little, I mean half time, low pitch sound, slow motion.
I found it hilarious and couldn't believe it. 
After a bit of time, I started to realise I was tripping harder than I have ever done of LSD or Mushrooms. 
I began noticing a weird effect in everything. It's real hard to explain so bear with me.
It's like a picture, or a symbol, that was in everything I looked at, but it didn't change was I was looking at.
It was giving me odd memories, as if everything was familiar but in a strange way.
At some points in the night, I started to get real clear deja-vu. I would see the same thing twice, like a loop.
It only happened a couple of times though.
I also felt like I was slightly seeing alternate versions of what was happening that night, but subtly. 
Anyway, after that night I was kind amazed and had no idea something like that would happen.

A month later I decided to do it again. What happened was something else.
I was smoking it, a lot again, and suddenly, I mean suddenly, things were going in reverse. Seriously. 
I'd dance backwards and then forwards and then back again, looping about 2 seconds about 5 times.
Then I was moving forward seeing many versions of my sudden future as if a million moving pictures in front of me that I was moving toward.
This looped many times, and I started to get scared when I realised I was stuck in this uncontrollable loop.
As I drew closer to my next 'picture loop' I'd suddenly live it, but when I landed in it, I jumped in shock and tried to stay knowing it would finish and start again.
This happened, but it wasn't the same thing I got sucked into, it was about 1 minute forward into the night every time. 
My friends are asking me if I'm okay, and watching me this whole time.
They said I was suddenly be there, in shock, scared, looking around and then going completely blank again, as if I wasn't home.
It was as if I would leave my body and be somewhere else in the universe for a bit till shocking back into place.
I also saw what I can only describe as a demon like thing, that would morph into worlds and scenarios and show me scary things, but it's hard to explain how, or what I mean.
I don't believe there was an entity there, but it kinda felt like it.
I would also view parts of my past, alternately, and also saw bricked buildings, and my street with bricks and things flying around, all too an odd scary sounding fair-ground soundtrack. 
There was also a loud scary noise that would repeat itself in my head.
When I got back to normal, or somewhat normal, I was in bed with my brother, he was watching out for me. He was with me all night and got me home. He said I was acting like a crazy person.
I was saying unusual words, that made no sense, and I was doing weird hand symbols and gestures, that didn't make sense either.
I also said I was dead numerous times, I actually thought I was.
It was the scariest thing I had ever experienced, but it was also amazing. I loved it. It was awesome. Very scary, but one of the best things I ever experienced. 

I can't seem to find anyone else that has had anything like this with MDMA and Weed.


----------



## Zalo

A month ago my friend did MDMA for the first time. He also smoked weed during this occassion. I was on MDA and another friend of mine was on LSD and we all got caught in a loop. I could tell that my MDMA friend was in a psychedelic state of mind.


----------



## Acidhau5

Zalo said:


> A month ago my friend did MDMA for the first time. He also smoked weed during this occassion. I was on MDA and another friend of mine was on LSD and we all got caught in a loop. I could tell that my MDMA friend was in a psychedelic state of mind.


What was your experience like?


----------



## BlueBull

Hey Acidhau5, welcome to bluelight.
Hallucinations from a combination of weed and MDMA are normal. They aren't common, lots of users never experience them but they do happen to people susceptible to them. I'm very very susceptible as I experience them during every roll the entire time from comeup to comedown, if I smoke weed. Most people that hallucinate from this combo only get it with high doses and only on the comedown. How high would you say you dosed on the nights you experiences these psychedelic effects?

Have a read in this thread for experiences of other users. I'll quote my own reply to that thread to give you an idea of how intense these hallucinations can be for some. All these examples were during rolls on tested MDMA by the way, with lots of weed smoked throughout the roll, I never get them without weed


> Shit I've seen:
> -Leaves of trees forming tiny hands that are waving at me
> -Peoples faces warp to sharp-toothed monster faces, awesome and scary at the same time
> -Everyone around me seems to have luminescent glasses on
> -Gnomes running around in the tall grass (there was no grass in reality, but a dancefloor)
> -Facial tattoos. They were intricate, in colour, vivid, awesome and so on. Most if them tribal style but I saw a whole bunch of different styles with animals & symbols & vikings ... But that wasn't what made them truly remarkable. What made them truly remarkable was that they were being drawn as I looked at people's faces, I could almost see the artists hand moving above the canvas. And if I focused on them for longer than 10 seconds, they started to erase themselves again in the same order they were drawn (or so it seemed to me). This is by far the most beautiful and awe-inspiring visual I've ever experienced on MDMA. One of my most common ones as well, luckily
> -Tornado of soccer balls above the crowd
> -Horseless golden chariot driving over the crowd in the distance
> -People that are there one moment, only to disappear completely the next. And re-appear a few meters further. Approached one once, it disappeared and there was nobody there said my mates. To this day I don't know if any of them were real. They are known as shadow people I believe, but they weren't in the corner of my eyes, they were right in front of me walking, until they weren't...
> -Circle of light that emanated outwards from me, everything outside this circle pitch black invisible, everything inside very bright and vibrant. Circle was pulsing inwards and outwards and got bigger with every pulse, like I was turning into a super saiyan or something
> -Girls look like angels, complete with halos and wings. Got me a few numbers when I told them, they thought I was complimenting while I was just describing them
> -Walls breathing and water running down the walls
> -Lasers that burned holes in everything they touched
> -Bats flying out of the speakers in the distance
> -Seeing a very good mate that I thought wasn't there that particular evening, only to have them shrink or grow and morph in a stranger. Usually right after I approached them and said "hey man, what are you doing here? How are you?". Always funny the look on their faces. Usually they understand though, but not always
> -Everything that is light in colour and is moving is outlined in dark pencil, like in a cartoon
> -I even had auditory hallucinations a few times. Always the same one: the event is concluded and music stopped. The sound of the crowd talking sounds absolutely deafening. Don't think 'loud', think 'jumbo jet taking off with you right behind it'. Absolutely deafening, I could not hear any details anymore, my mates' lips were moving but all I heard was earth-shattering murmuring
> -I don't know if this is even possible, but at two different nights I was walking down the stairs and every sense in my body, apart from my vision, was telling me I was going up the stairs. My sense for balance was altered, not that I didn't have balance anymore, I did, but my sensory input was telling me things that were impossible


----------



## augustaB

Weed and mdma can result in some very strange experiences. 
I suggest keeping the weed to the end of the roll. 
Also suggest not overdoing the weed. Usually four to five tokes is enough for me. 
I have had the episodes from my life and maybe other lives experience. 
Crazy!


----------



## Angry Bomb

Your description reminded me of my experience mixing the two. Keep in mind I'm pretty light weight when it comes to weed. 
I was still rolling and after I smoked out of a bong (peer pressured lol), I stood up and everything started to move EXTREMELY slowly.. I knew I had to find a place to sit before I wandered off somewhere I didn't know. 
Basically the rest of the night I sat in the same position against a wall across from the front door that people kept entering/exiting. I began to hallucinate and thought cops were raiding the house because everyone walking in had a shirt that said POLICE on the back. 
Anyways there was some more crazy shit that I experienced that night but don't want to make this post long.
It was pretty cool to think back to but probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## severely etarded

I'm going to start merging these MDMA/ Cannabis threads.. it's getting really annoying when people start the same thread over and over. This post is tl; dr but it seems more like a blog entry to me.


----------

